
Rclone – rsync for cloud storage - mhw
http://rclone.org/
======
bockris
this tool is fantastic. I have a custom written script to unload
pictures/movies from an SD card and it copies them to a date based directory
structure.

I added this right into that workflow and now newly downloaded pictures are
immediately backed up to a google storage nearline bucket. I haven't done it
yet but I could also target my home NAS so I would have our photo archive in 3
places.

